

Tumblr Killed the Tumblelog Star - SusanHadAGun
http://www.tychoish.com/2010/02/tumblr-killed-the-tumblelog-star/

======
cheald
I tried to read the article, but... that bright cyan background. Ugh. I can
handle most color schemes. Not that one.

